# The Absolutly Scariest Game



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

...you have ever played or seen with your eyes.
I think that the F.E.A.R series was pretty bad ass scary. VERY. Like every step you see Alma you go like "Aww goddaman madafaka *SHOOT SHOOT SHOOT*", and when things like the tree, and the swing, and the yellow flashes and stuff.. they ARE scary. Made me shit my pants
Also Silent Hill is nice, I watched a walkthrough of it but didn't really meet scary scenes because I didn't watch all of it. Was pretty nice though.
Dead Space is also kind of epic.

I think almost all shooting games when you are alone are scary. That's why I love playing games with multiplayer or self biased solo player with many AI that actually do something (Like CODMW2).

So, what is the scariest you faced?


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 4, 2010)

F.E.A.R. Extraction Point was hands down the scariest game I've ever played. F.E.A.R. was scary, no doubt, Perseus Mandate had it's moments, but being in a fucking hospital with Alma and having to get out is just twisted.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 4, 2010)

dead space


----------



## Tommy (Apr 4, 2010)

I haven't played any actual scary games, but I've heard F.E.A.R. was.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 4, 2010)

Are we talking jump-out-and-shriek sorta thing, seen all over Youtube?

Or are we talking about a psycho-style thriller, where the impending-doom and creepy surroundings make you tremble?


----------



## entropicage (Apr 4, 2010)

There's various ones. First game to actually make me scream was Clocktower 3. But that was a cheap jump scare... stupid acid bath killer hiding behind the corner on the stairs. *grumble*

But Silent Hill (most of the series) are the games I refuse to play after dark.


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> ...you have ever played or seen with your eyes.
> I think that the F.E.A.R series was pretty bad ass scary. VERY. Like every step you see Alma you go like "Aww goddaman madafaka *SHOOT SHOOT SHOOT*", and when things like the tree, and the swing, and the yellow flashes and stuff.. they ARE scary. Made me shit my pants
> Also Silent Hill is nice, I watched a walkthrough of it but didn't really meet scary scenes because I didn't watch all of it. Was pretty nice though.
> Dead Space is also kind of epic.
> ...


 
I have trouble playing through scary games, especially by myself, and I find a lot more games scary than most other people, but I think the scariest game I've actually played through at this point in my life is Dead Space. I also thought Resident Evil 1 was really scary, though I didn't actually play most of it myself. I also found Doom 3 scary (I was able to play through because I got my friend to play along at the same pace on another computer ) and Quake 4 was scary for me too (showing how scarable I am)

Still beating Dead Space may have been the most difficult video game related thing I've ever done. The only way I could really get through it was by, at every check point, thinking "Oh I'll just scout ahead a little for next time." Then, when I would get to the next save point, I would think the same thing. Once I got to like chp 7 I got more desenitized to the horror, but....yeah....

ok...that's my wall of text for the night


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

entropicage said:


> There's various ones. First game to actually make me scream was Clocktower 3. But that was a cheap jump scare... stupid acid bath killer hiding behind the corner on the stairs. *grumble*
> 
> But Silent Hill (most of the series) are the games I refuse to play after dark.


I refused to play scary games all my life.
And I won't play games without many ally AI for the rest of the game.
Good thing there is CODMW2
Because I am really a scardy cat chick



garoose said:


> I have trouble playing through scary games, especially by myself, and I find a lot more games scary than most other people, but I think the scariest game I've actually played through at this point in my life is Dead Space. I also thought Resident Evil 1 was really scary, though I didn't actually play most of it myself. I also found Doom 3 scary (I was able to play through because I got my friend to play along at the same pace on another computer ) and Quake 4 was scary for me too (showing how scarable I am)
> 
> Still beating Dead Space may have been the most difficult video game related thing I've ever done. The only way I could really get through it was by, at every check point, thinking "Oh I'll just scout ahead a little for next time." Then, when I would get to the next save point, I would think the same thing. Once I got to like chp 7 I got more desenitized to the horror, but....yeah....
> 
> ok...that's my wall of text for the night



Resident Evil is not that scary. But one is a bit. 4. It has that regenerator and Iron Maiden(With an epic death scene), that come around corners with their breath. One even hacked the game to stop AI and came to see that regenerator close. Was badly.

Dead Space is bad. I don't know what scares in it too much, other than those limb aliens, but still it scaries. The mind is what scaries. The mind games. They insert fear.

@LASTDIREWOLF - we are talking about all the scary things. Even those shitty youtube jump moments. But yes they are scary.


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I refused to play scary games all my life.
> And I won't play games without many ally AI for the rest of the game.
> Good thing there is CODMW2
> Because I am really a scardy cat chick
> ...


 
Yeah that is the worst, when the AI are just like "Fuck you I'm leaving, guess you're on your own." Like even in Half Life 2 when Alyx is like "oh shit I'm glad I don't have to go to Ravenholm with you." I found Ravenholm scary, ok?.... WAHHHH

Also on the topic of re4, I played through that one on my own, and I agree that it wasn't as scary, except for the regenerators, oh how I hate the regenerators. Oh, and this one time when, for some reason I said to my friend who was watching "I hope there's not a chainsaw guy beind me." Moral of the story, there was, and I shat myself not really.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Yeah that is the worst, when the AI are just like "Fuck you I'm leaving, guess you're on your own." Like even in Half Life 2 when Alyx is like "oh shit I'm glad I don't have to go to Ravenholm with you." I found Ravenholm scary, ok?.... WAHHHH
> 
> Also on the topic of re4, I played through that one on my own, and I agree that it wasn't as scary, except for the regenerators, oh how I hate the regenerators. Oh, and this one time when, for some reason I said to my friend who was watching "I hope there's not a chainsaw guy beind me." Moral of the story, there was, and I shat myself not really.



Yeah
Sometimes, in CODMW2, there are times where certain AI disappear for no reason and then I can't go on - that really sucks. But other  than that they are with me all the time. Also I usually play the multiplayer so it's okay.
I do not know what is Ravenholm. Is it like a place with zombies and head humpers shit?

Yeah, regenerators freak ass.


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yeah
> Sometimes, in CODMW2, there are times where certain AI disappear for no reason and then I can't go on - that really sucks. But other than that they are with me all the time. Also I usually play the multiplayer so it's okay.
> I do not know what is Ravenholm. Is it like a place with zombies and head humpers shit?
> 
> Yeah, regenerators freak ass.


 
You described Ravenholm perfectly lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> You described Ravenholm perfectly lol



I know what Half Life 2 has, I just don't know Ravenholeworm.
So I guessed.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 4, 2010)

I used to get game demos from a friend (for the ps2, no less. This was a while back.) and one had a game that was supposed to be the 'scariest game ever'. It was about the most stereotypical situation ever: you start out in the middle of the funfair at night with only a torch with a low battery. 
For all I tried i coulden't seem to find out where to go...


----------



## doublezingo (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds like silent hill 3.

Anyway scariest game ever? Well I don't know, Eternal Darkness was pretty fucking scary. And silly at the same time.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 4, 2010)

I get a rush of "hunter's anticipation" not fear in games such as this, pushes me harder rushes are fun


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 4, 2010)

Dead Space is extremely scary, especially with the lights off and the sound turned up.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Dead Space is extremely scary, especially with the lights off and the sound turned up.


I heard, but why?
It doesn't have ghost and stuff like that. Alma and such.
Just aliens. With limbs and such.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 4, 2010)

Silent Hill 2 remains the only game that has ever gotten under my skin.



doublezingo said:


> Anyway scariest game ever? Well I don't know, Eternal Darkness was pretty fucking scary. And silly at the same time.



I liked the part with the bathtub.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Silent Hill 2 remains the only game that has ever gotten under my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the part with the bathtub.



The silent hill sounds awesome as horror game, but only as an horror game. F.E.A.R 2 is a bit less horroric, but it's graphics and gameplay are great. It is more psychological. Or vice versa.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The silent hill sounds awesome as horror game, but only as an horror game. F.E.A.R 2 is a bit less horroric, but it's graphics and gameplay are great. It is more psychological. Or vice versa.



Everyone knows Silent Hill isn't about the gameplay :V

and I should stab you in the eyes for mentioning graphics like they matter for shit


----------



## doublezingo (Apr 4, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Everyone knows Silent Hill isn't about the gameplay :V
> 
> and I should stab you in the eyes for mentioning graphics like they matter for shit


Uh they do.

With a capable graphics engine and decent art direction, some games stand out and they can compliment the actual game very well.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 4, 2010)

doublezingo said:


> Uh they do.
> 
> With a capable graphics engine and decent art direction, some games stand out and they can compliment the actual game very well.



get out.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Everyone knows Silent Hill isn't about the gameplay :V
> 
> and I should stab you in the eyes for mentioning graphics like they matter for shit



Well nowadays graphics are so good that you can actually_ believe _them :V
They matter only in games with action and shit like CODMW2 or uncharted.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

Majora's Mask was scary to Little Kid Me.
The moon was going to kill _everyone_. The soundtrack was often all disjointed and creepy... statues and enemies had screaming/horrible faces... -shudder-

Silent Hill 2 and 3, too. The boss fight on the merry-go-round with the bloody horses bothered me a _lot_.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Majora's Mask was scary to Little Kid Me.
> The moon was going to kill _everyone_. The soundtrack was often all disjointed and creepy... statues and enemies had screaming/horrible faces... -shudder-
> 
> Silent Hill 2 and 3, too. The boss fight on the merry-go-round with the bloody horses bothered me a _lot_.



Haha, Majora's mask. Well kids are pretty scared of everything.

I'm currectly watching the walkthrough of SH3.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Haha, Majora's mask. Well kids are pretty scared of everything.
> 
> I'm currectly watching the walkthrough of SH3.



Why don't you actually play it?


----------



## doublezingo (Apr 4, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> get out.


Presentation matters. It really does.
I don't think people would've been so wooed by Psychonauts if it wasn't for the art direction and script.

Or most RPGs for that matter.


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

I watched my cousin play the Suffering, that game was messed up..

Dead Space was pretty freaky, and then there's Fatal Frame

Never play it with the lights off, that's all I can say...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 4, 2010)

F.E.A.R is a horror-scare-the-shit-of-you while Dead Space is just a gore fest.


----------



## DaxCyro (Apr 4, 2010)

F.E.A.R and Doom 3 on first time around. I remember both requiring more than the unusual game breaks. Though both are more reliant on surprise to spook. 

Though my "horror meter" is mostly shattered by Stephen King.


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fatal Frame II had a few small scares. Though F.E.A.R 2 takes the cake for me. Deadspace didn't scare me really, just got me anxious.


----------



## SilentChaos (Apr 4, 2010)

F.E.A.R. made me jump just one time, the rest of the game I was like [insert bored sound here]"Oh em geeee.... you want to scare me, don't you?". Doom 3 actually scared the hell out of me, was pretty creepy.


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

I think that one reason why dead space seems so scary is because of the excellent sound track. I hate when I hear something crawling around in the vents and then the fucking lights go out and I have no idea wtf is about to slice me in two. There were also a few cheap scares when the radio starts up BZZZZZZZZZZZZZT ISACC IT'S KENDRA!.... 




FUCK YOU KENDRA

but yeah, the ambient sounds added a lot in my opinion


----------



## NightHawkX (Apr 4, 2010)

Penumbra


Scary as shit


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Dead Space is also kind of epic.



Whoa, whoa... Kind of epic? >.>!

 It's more than just "kind of epic"!!1


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Whoa, whoa... Kind of epic? >.>!
> 
> It's more than just "kind of epic"!!1


 
"THEY'RE COMING OUT OF THE GOD DAMN VENTS AGHHH"

Commence turd in pants

I really hope I'm able to actually play through Dead Space 2, I just can't handle my fear sometimes.


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> "THEY'RE COMING OUT OF THE GOD DAMN VENTS AGHHH"
> 
> Commence turd in pants
> 
> I really hope I'm able to actually play through Dead Space 2, I just can't handle my fear sometimes.



Yeah, I..WANT IT NAOW! I'd love to have the real life suit they made for PAX. Damn I would love that.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 4, 2010)

Doom 3 got me more than anything. On the hardest difficulty, until you get good weapons you're like "Oh Fuuu--- don't kill me!", and then shit jumps out of the ceiling or complete darkness or something.
DeadSpace wasn't that bad for me though. For the most part it was pretty predictable.


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Damn this thread, I'm waxing goddamn nastalgic here.  I wanna replay Doom 3 and Dead Space and any other game I can find now..


CURSE YOU HOMEWORK!!! CURSE YOU TO FURRY HELL!


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Doom 3 got me more than anything. On the hardest difficulty, until you get good weapons you're like "Oh Fuuu--- don't kill me!", and then shit jumps out of the ceiling or complete darkness or something.
> DeadSpace wasn't that bad for me though. For the most part it was pretty predictable.



Actually Doom 3 was pretty predictable at a developers point of view. Most of the scares featured closet demons that would pop out in small little closet rooms; it made no sense at all. Doom 3 was OK at the time. 

I'm not saying Dead Space is really scary. It had a few little moments, nothing major.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 4, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Actually Doom 3 was pretty predictable at a developers point of view. Most of the scares featured closet demons that would pop out in small little closet rooms; it made no sense at all. Doom 3 was OK at the time.
> 
> I'm not saying Dead Space is really scary. It had a few little moments, nothing major.


Yeah, maybe. I'm not a developer, I'm a mindless game zombie. =B


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh I just remembered another game that used to scare me.. Myst Masterpiece edition. Well I was quite young at the time, but I still expected something to jump out at me the entire game.


----------



## torachi (Apr 4, 2010)

i remember Clive Barker's Undying being pretty creepy


----------



## Riley (Apr 4, 2010)

Ravenholm in HL2 scared the shit out of me, just because of the atmosphere.  The tunnel part in HL2 episode 1, however, was just a cool level to me, not really scary at all.  A well presented atmosphere scares me more than OOGA BOOGA BLARG LOOK A MONSTER.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Ravenholm in HL2 scared the shit out of me, just because of the atmosphere.



It was scary knowing you had to go there, after specifically being warned to never go...

Those THINGS that chased you on the roof tops were FFFF---


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It was scary knowing you had to go there, after specifically being warned to never go...
> 
> Those THINGS that chased you on the roof tops were FFFF---


 
Oh man and the sounds they make.... 

atleast father gregori was kick ass


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Oh man and the sounds they make....
> 
> atleast father gregori was kick ass



Even though he was balls crazy...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Oh man and the sounds they make....
> 
> atleast father gregori was kick ass



I was pretty certain about what would happen to him, and then it did.
;-;


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

I watched the walkthrough of SH3 and it was nice, some parts are dark but F.E.A.R is like scaring tits or something.
SH3 just has the blood and the story but still.. These things in F.E.A.R 1 and 2.
In 1 just in the start people began disappearing like shit from nowhere to nowhere, and in 2 it's just weird. Like in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzJ2GYnqe3k
Just from seeing the tree and the swing you should die from fear.
And then like HI ALMA AHHHHH SHOOT SHOOT


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> In 1 just in the start people began disappearing like shit from nowhere to nowhere, and in 2 it's just weird. Like in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzJ2GYnqe3k
> Just from seeing the tree and the swing you should die from fear.
> And then like HI ALMA AHHHHH SHOOT SHOOT



The player's movements were so jerky, it annoyed me too much to be into it, but yeah, that was freaky. x-x


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The player's movements were so jerky, it annoyed me too much to be into it, but yeah, that was freaky. x-x



F.E.A.R 2 is much scarier to me in terms of JUMP ON YOU. While SH3 is just too passive. Also you can actually aim your weapon in F.E.A.R. 
Resident Evil 5 wasn't too scary was more action but it was really the shit


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> F.E.A.R 2 is much scarier to me in terms of JUMP ON YOU. While SH3 is just too passive. Also you can actually aim your weapon in F.E.A.R.
> Resident Evil 5 wasn't too scary was more action but it was really the shit



None of the Resident Evils have ever been really scary, except when there are no enemies around and you're on edge waiting for one to fly out from wherever. Fucking zombie dogs.

Also: POOR STEVE D:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> None of the Resident Evils have ever been really scary, except when there are no enemies around and you're on edge waiting for one to fly out from wherever. Fucking zombie dogs.
> 
> Also: POOR STEVE D:



WHAT STEVE
Yeah RESIDENT EVIL 5 wasn't really scary. But F.E.R.R.A.R.I was a good scary game. Though, the ones continueing weren't really good, just action shooting levels.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

Steve in Code Veronica.
He was a total faget and made sexist comments, but he had floppy hair and a collar and DIDN'T DESERVE WHAT HAPPENED.
-cries-


----------



## Riley (Apr 4, 2010)

How about the ISV-Kran in Unreal, if anyone's played it.  Creeping around in the vents, dropping into a room that has slaughtered human bodies in them, then noticing you've intruded on a group of Skaarj playing cards, as they kill you.  Or, going to turn on the main engines, pushing in the last coolant rod, turning around and having a Skaarj just standing there like "Excuse me, what are you doing down here?"  And then he sliced my face off.


----------



## zesty (Apr 4, 2010)

Silent Hill 2 was the first game where I figured out the "driveway test".  This is where, after watching my friend playing the game and coming home, do I get freaked out walking down my driveway at night because of it?

It's not hard to frighten me, but to KEEP me scared is another test.  Dead Space was another.  My friend had to actually stop playing because I was freaking him out so much, lol.


----------



## Corto (Apr 4, 2010)

System Shock 2 scared the shit out of me


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

zesty said:


> do I get freaked out walking down my driveway at night because of it?



Are you secretly me or what?

It's like, that gap between the saftey of the car and the safety of the house leaves you exposed to anything in the darkness, which probably has better night vision... Urgh.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I heard, but why?
> It doesn't have ghost and stuff like that. Alma and such.
> Just aliens. With limbs and such.



It uses the environment and sound to toy with you. It basically builds up suspense and then something scary happens. Also when you usually come across a survivor, they off themselves in the worse possible way. Think of the tactics used by movie makers to make Horror films and apply to a game.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 4, 2010)

Fatal Frame series.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 4, 2010)

The most scared I've ever been by a big-name game was Half-Life 2's "We Don't Go to Ravenholm..." chapter.

Korsakovia's at least that frightening--pretty much an entire game with that level of scariness, at least as far as I've played--but it's an HL2 mod, not an official game.


----------



## doublezingo (Apr 4, 2010)

Dear god. Korsakovia gave me nightmares.

I'm not even sure if it's really just a game, or something worse.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 4, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Everyone knows Silent Hill isn't about the gameplay :V
> 
> and I should stab you in the eyes for mentioning graphics like they matter for shit


Maybe it's just me and the rest of the world, but I don't find an indistinct blob of untextured polygons particularly frightening =V



doublezingo said:


> Dear god. Korsakovia gave me nightmares.
> 
> I'm not even sure if it's really just a game, or something worse.


The _really_ scary part is that it's actually a metaphor for anarcho-capitalism =O


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 4, 2010)

doublezingo said:


> Or most RPGs for that matter.



Seiken Densetsu series

/argument, I win.



CJ-Yiffers said:


> Most of the scares featured closet demons that would pop out in small little closet rooms;



Doom's been that way since the first game, though.  It's always "OH SHIT MONSTERS COMING OUT OF THE WALLS OH SHIT THERE ARE SO MANY OF THEM ;A;"

It's more of an adrenaline junky game than a real horror game



CynicalCirno said:


> Resident Evil 5 wasn't too scary was more action but it was really the shit



Resident Evil 5 was pretty awful


----------



## doublezingo (Apr 4, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Seiken Densetsu series
> 
> /argument, I win.


Considering how good those games are (in every possible way too...), I guess you do win.
Congratulations.


Also all those thief games. Especially 3, were pretty good at scaring me. Mmm... too bad nobody wants to play games like that anymore.

Oh and yahtzees old adventure games, 7 days a stranger and all that.... those were pretty damn cool.


----------



## Surgat (Apr 4, 2010)

System Shock 2, and Condemned: Criminal Origins, especially the part with those guys crawling around on the floor in the basement of that house. 

FEAR was only scary towards the end.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 4, 2010)

doublezingo said:


> Considering how good those games are (in every possible way too...), I guess you do win.
> Congratulations.


Actually, he doesn't, because you said "most", not "all".
To win, he would have to demonstrate that _most_ popular RPGs had bad graphics--and not just by today's standards, but by the standards of the time period in which they were released.

He can't do that, no matter how vigorously he rims himself, so _you_ win =D




> Also all those thief games. Especially 3, were pretty good at scaring me. Mmm... too bad nobody wants to play games like that anymore.


I've been meaning to play those, actually.



> Oh and yahtzees old adventure games, 7 days a stranger and all that.... those were pretty damn cool.


Oh god yes. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> S
> Doom's been that way since the first game, though.  It's always "OH SHIT MONSTERS COMING OUT OF THE WALLS OH SHIT THERE ARE SO MANY OF THEM ;A;"
> 
> It's more of an adrenaline junky game than a real horror game
> l



Yes, I know this.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 4, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Actually, he doesn't, because you said "most", not "all".
> To win, he would have to demonstrate that _most_ popular RPGs had bad graphics--and not just by today's standards, but by the standards of the time period in which they were released.



So tell us, what does doublezingo's breakfast taste like

Also I'm not sure who's talking about popular games, I was just talking about good ones.  Psychonauts, another example that he referenced earlier, wasn't popular at all at the time that it came out: it pretty much tanked despite receiving fantastic reviews.  So let's not try to use the word "popular" because it's pretty much meaningless

Also I still win 8)


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 5, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> So tell us, what does doublezingo's breakfast taste like


I don't know; unlike you, I don't spend all my time sucking cornholes.



> Also I'm not sure who's talking about popular games, I was just talking about good ones.


Okay, well, unpopular ones too.
Good games might be _forgiven_ bad graphics, but unless it's part of the game's atmosphere, graphics still matter.



> Psychonauts, another example that he referenced earlier, wasn't popular at all at the time that it came out: it pretty much tanked despite receiving fantastic reviews.  So let's not try to use the word "popular" because it's pretty much meaningless


Reviews are even more meaningless, because they represent _individuals'_ opinions rather than those of the gaming population at large.



> Also I still win 8)


You know, you're right. Nobody can ever hope to compete with you when it comes to eating his own shit. You've been doing it all your life, haven't you?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 5, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> I don't know; unlike you, I don't spend all my time sucking cornholes.
> 
> Okay, well, unpopular ones too.
> Good games might be _forgiven_ bad graphics, but unless it's part of the game's atmosphere, graphics still matter.
> ...



hahaha, that's cute, it thinks it knows that it's talking about :3


----------



## doublezingo (Apr 5, 2010)

Eh yeah whatever, topic is for scary games. Not my breakfast or opinion about them graphics.
It was kind of obvious me and him wouldn't see eye to eye with this, and it'd be ruining a perfectly fine topic over a ages old argument.

So that's why.


----------



## Antoine (Apr 5, 2010)

Penumbra series. Enough said.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 5, 2010)

Level 8 on FEAR (I think it's 8, the ruined city level) was a real pain on my nerves, almost didn't finish it. The fact that I was playing it at night w/o any lights on didn't help much ether. Dead Space was more awsome then scary, but I love zombie games. Condemned 2: I couldn't even finish the demo of this one.


----------



## Wreth (Apr 7, 2010)

Silent hill.


----------



## Karimah (Apr 7, 2010)

F.E.A.R. Scared me shitless at some points, but what it really did was had me seeing Alma at the foot of my basement stairs late at night. I quickly learned that playing in my basement at 3am wasn't the best idea for that game. Dunno how memorable it is, but the point in F.E.A.R. when you're climbing a ladder and Alma just happens to be hanging out at the top scared me so bad I screamed. And I never scream on video games.

Dead Space kept me jumping out of my skin due to, as previously mentioned, the soundtrack. If there's one obvious scary factor about horror games it has to be the soundtrack.

I'm addicted to the Silent Hill series but it took me until my second playthrough of Silent Hill Origins (PSP) and at least half of 3 to get over my tense fear of it. Not so much jumping out of my skin scared, but more or less "HOSHITWHATWASTHATSOUND?!" scared. And the camera angles. They were so bad sometimes that they were terrifying.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2010)

I never thought FEAR was scary at all.

For creepiest game, I would say Condemned 1. Even though it ended on a pretty shitty note and the 2nd was one of the most disappointing games for me ever, it had some of the creepiest moments I've seen in a game.

However, I haven't played SH2, which I want to play through at some point.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> hahaha, that's cute, it thinks it knows that it's talking about :3


What I didn't get about DA:O was how it was a 'dark' fantasy epic. It wasn't nearly dark enough. I've even heard it been called 'scary'.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 8, 2010)

Zelda is pretty damn scary, giant pig demons, princesses who can use crazy magic to turn into men, gay forest fairy's who aren't really fairy's, giant skull spiders, people made of rocks, fish people, crazy thieves who are all women.
All of those things are terrifying, not to mention Infinite Hand and Gomez *shudders*


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> What I didn't get about DA:O was how it was a 'dark' fantasy epic. It wasn't nearly dark enough. I've even heard it been called 'scary'.



I'm not sure what you're talking about or why you're quoting my post.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 8, 2010)

Antoine said:


> Penumbra series. Enough said.



I started playing that the other day because of you.
It's scary at first, but it'd be a lot scarier if the controls weren't so awful when you absolutely couldn't avoid fighting something. But since they are, it's mostly just frustrating anymore >.<


----------



## Riptor (Apr 8, 2010)

Honestly, newer games don't scare me nearly as much as old ones do, for some reason.

Resident Evil? Are you _kidding?_

Silent Hill? Meh.

Monster Trivia? TURN IT OFF PLEASE HURRY


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Honestly, newer games don't scare me nearly as much as old ones do, for some reason.
> 
> Resident Evil? Are you _kidding?_
> 
> ...



Monster Trivia is legitimately terrifying, though


----------



## Captain Spyro (Apr 8, 2010)

Never really played many scary or creepy games, but of those few I have tried, "Alien vs. Predator" for the Atari Jaguar and "Aliens vs. Predator" for the PC would rank among them.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about or why you're quoting my post.


I was afraid of this.
I really wasn't expecting something quite so comprehensive, but

'it'
"I can't believe it actually put me down." 
"The most likely outcome is that it and its companions will become a stain on some rock for the darkspawn to tread upon. I shall be moved to a single tear by the tragedy."
"I have no idea. How does it trust anything else without a control rod?" 
"I was not even aware it knew about them"
and etc.
http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/Shale


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> I was afraid of this.
> I really wasn't expecting something quite so comprehensive, but blah blah blah blah blah



Oh, ok, you were talking about Dragon Age.  Still not sure why you quoted my post.


----------



## Azure (Apr 8, 2010)

Surgat said:


> System Shock 2


Yes. Thief: The Dark Project, especially the levels with undead folks, and the orphanage mission is Thief 3 was terrifying. The 11th hour, The Seventh Guest. Old school shit.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 8, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yes. Thief: The Dark Project, especially the levels with undead folks, and the orphanage mission is Thief 3 was terrifying. The 11th hour, The Seventh Guest. Old school shit.



I've been meaning to finish The Seventh Guest for years now o.o;;


----------



## Ames (Apr 8, 2010)

The fatal frame games.

Dead space was pretty scary at first, but I guess you eventually get used all the horrible mutants swarming you at the most unlikely times.


----------



## entropicage (Apr 8, 2010)

I finally got the adrenaline rush that didn't make me fear for my life in L4D2.


----------



## Winkuru (Apr 9, 2010)

Fatal Frame/Project Zero

Only horror game that i couldnt play at nights because it was so intense and scary.


----------

